# ☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆



## +KiMO+ (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
☆☆☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆☆☆
☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆





سلسلة مواضيع

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆






☆☆☆
رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الأول ( برج ايفيل )
☆☆☆

*


*☆☆☆*
*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثاني ( برج بيزا المائل )
☆☆☆



☆☆☆
رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثالث ( برج كابيتال جيت )
☆☆☆



☆☆☆*
*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الرابع ( برجا بتروناس التوأم )
☆☆☆



☆☆☆
رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الخامس ( برج القاهرة )
☆☆☆



☆☆☆*
*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السادس ( برج خليفة )*
*☆☆☆*
*


☆☆☆
رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السابع ( برج تايبيه )
☆☆☆


*
*☆☆☆*
*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثامن ( برج ويليس ) 
**☆☆☆


**☆☆☆*
*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء التاسع ( برج العرب )
☆☆☆** 





موضوع متجدد مغلق
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆*







رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الأول ( برج ايفيل )*


رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الأول ( برج ايفيل )

_____________________________________

*


*

*​ 

*برج إيفل (بالفرنسية:  Tour Eiffel) هو برج حديدي يبلغ ارتفاعه 324 مترا، يوجد في باريس، في أقصى  الشمال الغربي لحديقة شامب-دي-مارس، بالقرب من نهر السين. أنشئت من طرف غوستاف إيفل  ومعاونيه بمناسبة المعرض الدولي لباريس في 1889، وسمي برج 300 متر في  الافتتاح، أصبح هذا المنشأ رمز العاصمة الفرنسية، وهو الموقع السياحي  الأول: وهو يمثل تاسع موقع فرنسي الأكثر زيارة في 2006، وهو أيضاً أول معلم  من حيث عدد الزوار؛ حيث بلغ عدد الزوار 6،893 مليون زائر في سنة 2007.  بارتفاعه الذي يبلغ 313،2 متر، بقي برج إيفل لمدة 41 سنة المعلم الأكثر  ارتفاعاً في العالم. تمت زيادة ارتفاعه عدة مرات بتثبيت العديد من  الهوائيات، ليبلغ ارتفاعه 327 متر منذ 8 مارس 2011. استعمل في الماضي في  العديد من التجارب العلمية، ويستعمل اليوم في بث برامج الراديو والتلفاز.*​ 


*

*​ 


*رغم المعارضة التي لقاها من البداية، أصبح برج إيفل رمزا لمدينة باريس وشعارا لها حيث أظهر القدرة التقنية الفرنسية. عرض البرج بمناسبة المعرض العالمي لسنة 1889 فانبهر به الجمهور، وقد استقطب ما يزيد عن 236 مليون زائر منذ افتتاحه.*​ 


*البرج تخيله موريس كشلن وأيميل نوقويي،  وهما على التوالي رئيس مكتب الدراسات ورئيس مكتب طرائق إيفل وشركاؤه. أنشأ  برج إيفل ليكون جديد معرض باريس 1889 والذي وافق الذكرى المئوية لاندلاع الثورة الفرنسية.تم الانتهاء من المخطط الأول للبرج في جوان/يونيو 1884 وحسنه ستيفان سوف ستري رئيس المهندسين المعماريين للمشروع وأعطاه أكثر أناقة. في 1 مايو 1886، وقع وزير التجارة والصناعةإدوارد لوكراي (Édouard Lockroy)، المتحمس للمشروع، أمرا بفتح مناقصة في إطار المعرض السنوي لـ 1889. فاز بالمناقصة غوستاف إيفل وتم العقد في 8 يناير 1887 وحددت مدة إنجاز البناء. من بين مصادر الإلهام لمشروع البرج، يجب أن يذكر معرض فيتوريو ايمانوال 2 في وسط ميلانو لهندسته المعدنية.*​ 



* أنشأ البرج في مدة عام و6 اشهروخمسة أيام، من سنة 1887 إلى 1889، بأيدي 250 عامل، وافتتح رسمياً في31 مارس 1889.  بسرعة تآكلت واجهته، فلم يعرف برج إيفل النجاح الحقيقي إلى انطلاقاً من  سنوات 1960، مع بداية السياحة العالمية. البرج مفتوح في كل أيام السنة  ويستقبل الآن أكثر من ستة ملايين زائر سنوياً.*​ 


*بارتفاعه الذي بلغ 300 متر سمح للبرج أن يحمل لقب أطول مبنى في العالم إلى غاية سنة 1930 تاريخ بناء مبنى كرايسلر Chrysler في نيويورك. أنشأ برج إيفل في ساحة مارس Champ-de-Mars بالقرب من نهر السين  في الدائرة السابعة في باريس، حالياً، تدير البرج شركة (Société  d'exploitation de la tour Eiffel : SETE). الموقع يوظف 500 شخص (250  موظفون لـ SETE و250 موظف في لهيئات أخرى).*​ 


*سجل برج إيفل ضمن النصب التاريخية منذ 24 يونيو 1964 وسجل كذلك ضمن التراث العالمي في منظمة اليونسكو منذ 1991، جنباً إلى جنب مع غيره من معالم باريس.*​ 




*

*​ 




*بدأت أعمال الإنشاء في 26 يناير 1887، واستمرت لمدة 26 شهراً بمشاركة ما يقرب من 50 مهندساً و 300 عامل؛ حيث تم في الخمسة أشهر الأولى بناء الأساسات بينما استغرق بناء البرج الواحد وعشرين شهراً التالية، لتنتهي جميع الأعمال في 31 مارس 1889. وقد افتتح البرج رسمياً في6 مايو 1889.*​ 


*تعتبر الفترة التي تم فيها البناء 1887-1889 قياسية، وذلك بالنظر إلى الأدوات المتاحة في ذلك العصر ومقارنتها مع مدى الدقة والضخامة التي تميز بها هذا البناء.*​ 


*يتكون البرج من 18,038 قطعة حديد و2.5 مليون مسمار ويزن إجمالياً 10,100 طنا، حيث يرتكز على أربعة أعمدة مكونة فيما بينها قاعدة أبعادها 125*125 متراً أي بمساحة 15,625 متر مربع (م2)*​ 







*

*​​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆*





رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثاني ( برج بيزا المائل )


*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثاني ( برج بيزا المائل )

___________________________________






برج بيزا المائل (بالإيطالية: Torre pendente di Pisa) هو برج جرس كاتدرائية مدينة بيزا  الإيطالية، كان من المفترض ان يكون البرج عاموديا ولكنه بدأ بالميلان بعد  البد ببناءه في أغسطس 1173م بفترة وجيزة. يقع بجانب كاتدرائية بيزا "ساحة  المعجزات" piazza dei Miracoli.



يقع برج بيزا في إيطاليا بمدينة بيزا في ولاية توسكانا, بدا بنائه عام 1175ميلادية, ودام بنائه 174 عام, عرف باسم برج بيزا المائل لوجود ميلان به وانحراف عن المستوى العمودي, يتكون من ثمانية طوابق مبنية من الرخام الأبيض على الطراز الروماني بارتفاع 54,5 متر وبه درج مبني داخل الجدران يتألف من 300 درجة, (مجهز حاليا بمصعد كهربائي).



ميله واضح للعيان حيث يبلغ حوالي 18 قدما (الميل أكثر من خمس درجات),   ويقال بأن سبب هذا الميلان هو رخاوة وهبوط في التربة المبني عليها البرج.   ظهر هذا الميلان منذ المراحل الأولى لبناء هذا البرج, لكن المعماريين   استمروا في البناء على أساس نفس الميلان, وفي عام 1275  ميلادية عندما كانوا يبنون الدوريين الرابع والخامس من  البرج حاول  المعماريون تحريك مركز ثقل البرج لتلافي الميلان ولكن يبدوا  انهم لم يفلحوا  بذلك, وحتى الآن تجري محاولات لوقف الميلان وذلك بإقامة  دعامات ساندة.



منذ عام 1990 في القرن الماضي أغلق البرج ومنع السياح من تسلقه لأنه معرض للانهيار في كل لحظة.
ارتبط برج بيزا بالعالم الإيطالي الشهير غاليلو غاليلي جاليلي وتجربته عن التعجيل الأرضي.



ارتفاع البرج هو 55 مترا عن سطح الأرض. وتقدر كتلته ب14,500 طن. والميل الحالي يقدر ب 5.5 درجة، وللبرج 294 درجة.








تاريخ البرج
________


بدأ إنشاء البرج في 8 أغسطس  1173 ميلادي. وبعد بناء الطابق الثالث عام 1178، مال البرج وتوقفت أعمال  البناء لقرن.


 في 1272م، تم بناء أربعة طوابق إضافية بزاوية بهدف تعديل  الميلان. وتوقفت الأعمال مرة أخرى عام 1301. وفي عام 1372 بني آخر الطوابق  ووضع الجرس في البرج.


هناك خلاف حول هوية المعماري الذي بنى برج بيزا المائل. 


ولسنوات كان بونانو بيزانو  يعتبر المعماري الذي بناه، وهو فنان معروف من القرن الثاني عشر من بيزا،  مشهور باعماله البرونزية، وخاصة في كاثدرائية بيزا. بناء البرج الذي بدء في  1174 على يد بونانو بيزانو، واستكمل بعد توقف طويل على يد جوفاني بيزانووتم في النصف الثاني من القرن الرابع عشر على يد تومازو دي أندريا بيزانو.



يروى ان جاليليو جاليليأسقط كرتين (قذائف مدفع) ذوات كتل مختلفة من هذا البرج لتوضيح أن سرعة  سقوطهما لا تعتمد على كتلهما. هذه القصة، بالرغم أنها على لسان تلميذ  لغاليليو، تعتبر خاطئة بشكل واسع.



أمر بينيتو موسوليني بأن يعاد البرج إلى وضعه الأفقي، فتم صب الإسمنت في أساساته. كانت النتيجة غير متوقعة وجعلت البرج يغوص أكثر في التربة.



خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية،  دمر الجيش الأمريكي كل الأبراج في بيزا تقريبا، خوفا من احتمال وجود قناصة  في الأبراج. وكان تفجير برج بيزا مخطط له أيضا؛ ولكن قرارا جاء في اللحظة  الأخيرة بالانسحاب أنقذ البرج من التدمير.



 في 27 فبراير  1964، طلبت الحكومة الإيطالية مساعدات لمنع البرج من السقوط. فتم تعيين  مجموعة متعددة الأطراف من المهندسين، الرياضياتيين والمؤرخين واجتمعوا في جزر أزوريسلمناقشة طريقة تثبيته. وبعد عدة عقود من البحث والعمل حول الموضوع، تم  إغلاق البرج أمام الزوار في يناير 1990. 



وبعد عقد من جهود التصحيح والتثبيت  تم إعادة فتح الأبواب للزوار في 15 ديسمبر 2001. تم اقتراح العديد من  الطرق لتثبيت البرج من ضمنها إضافة 800 طن متري من الرصاص كثقل مقابل على  الطرف المرتفع أو من قاعدة البرج. الحل النهائي لتصحيح الميلان كان إزالة  38 متر مكعب من التربة من تحت الطرف المرتفع من قاعدة البرج. وتم إعلان  البرج "مستقرا" لثلاثمئة عام قادمة على الاقل. قفز على الأقل شخصان من  البرج باستخدام المظلات (الباراشوت) هما مايك مكارثي في 5 أغسطس 1988  و(بوستون غلوب في 6 أغسطس 1988) وأرنه آرثوس في 1 فبراير 











معلومات تقنية
____________



خط عرض: 43.7167 (43° 43' 0" N)



خط طول: 10.3833 (10° 22' 60" E)



الارتفاع عن سطح البحر : 2 متر تقريبا.



الارتفاع: 55.863 متر (185 قدم). 8 طوابق.



القطر الخارجي للقاعدة: 15.484 متر



القطر الداخلي للقاعدة: 7.368 متر



الكتلة: 14,700 طن متري



سماكة الجدران عند القاعدة: 8 أقدام



اتجاه الميلان: 1173-1250 شمال, 1272-1997 جنوب



عدد الأجراس الكلي: 7، مدرجة على السلم الموسيقي



أكبر جرس: L'Assunta (The Assumption) كتلته ثلاثة أطنان ونصف وضع عام 1655.



أقدم جرس: Pasquarreccia.



عدد الدرجات لبرج الجرس: 294



















































*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆







*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثالث ( برج كابيتال جيت )


*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثالث ( برج كابيتال جيت )
______________________________________________


 


​ * 
*




*


*أعلنت موسوعة جينيس للأرقام القياسية اعتمادها لبرج  كابيتال جيت، الذي تمتلكه وتقوم بتطويره شركة أبوظبي الوطنية للمعارض  (أدنيك) في أبوظبي، باعتباره البرج الأكثر ميلاناً في العالم ، بحسب بيان  صحفي لـ (أدنيك) 



وتم بنائه  بحيث يميل إلى جهة الغرب بمقدار 18 درجة، أي بمقدار يفوق أربع مرات زاوية  ميل ‘برج بيزا’ الايطالي الشهير، 



وحصل البرج على هذا الاعتراف من موسوعة  جينيس بعد عملية تقييم دقيقة قامت بها لجنة الجوائز التي بدأت عملها في شهر  يناير ، عندما تم الانتهاء من السطح الخارجي لهذا البرج البالغ  ارتفاعه 160 متراً والمؤلف من 35 طابقاً.



*
*



*
*


ويتميز البرج بتقنيات بناء مبتكرة أخرى بما فيها المحور المركزي المنحني  والذي يحتوي على 15 ألف متر مكعب من الخرسانة المعززة بـعشرة آلاف طن من  الفولاذ، ويعتدل المحور المركزي الذي تم بناؤه بعيداً عن المركز بشكل متعمد  كلما ارتفع البناء ليشكل ثقلاً على الخرسانة ويعطيها القوة ومن ثم ينتقل  للوضع العمودي مع إضافة وزن الطوابق.



و بالإضافة إلى درجة ميلانه وتحديه للجاذبية، إضافة إلى تقنية المحور  المركزي المنحني، ويشتمل البرج على عدد من السمات المميزة التي تعزز من  مكانته كأحد أكثر المشاريع تميزاً في العالم حيث تختلف كل غرفة فيه عن  الأخرى، ويختلف كل لوح زجاج في الواجهة عن غيره وكذلك تختلف كل زاوية داخل  المبنى.



وتتألف مظلة برج ‘كابيتال جيت’ من هيكل قوي يسمى )شبكة الإسناد(، التي تحمل  كل ثقل الطوابق، في حين توفر أيضاً أرضية مفتوحة للطوابق تنفي الحاجة إلى  أعمدة أو دعامات داخلية. ومن المباني المرموقة في العالم التي استخدمت فيها  تقنية شبكة الاسناد برج هيرست تاور” في مدينة نيويورك وبرج سويس ري ‘ذا جركين’ في لندن وبرج مقر محطة التلفزيون المركزية الصينية ‘سي سي تي في’ في  بكين.






وتحقق واجهة المبنى المغطاة بطبقتين من الزجاج كفاءة أعلى للطاقة  المستخدمة، حيث تجري إعادة تبريد الهواء المستخدم في المنطقة بين الطبقة  الداخلية والخارجية مما يخفض استهلاك الطاقة في المبنى، والزجاج المستخدم  في واجهة البرج يستخدم لأول مرة في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة فهو مصمم  ليخفض اختراق الحرارة ويعكس الوهج، ويحافظ على البرودة داخل المبنى مع  المحافظة على شفافية الواجهة. وتزين البرج مظلة مصنوعة من الفولاذ الذي لا  يصدأ والتي تنحدر من الطابق 19، حيث تستخدم في التحكم في الظل وتحجب أكثر  من 30% من حرارة الشمس قبل أن تصل إلى المبنى. كما تمتد المظلة من أعلى  البرج لتلتف وتنحني في اتجاه الجنوب لتحجب الضوء المباشر قدر الإمكان عن  برج “كابيتال جيت”.



فندق ‘حياة كابيتال جيت‘








إحدى غرف فندق ‘حياة كابيتال جيت’

وعند اكتمال العمل به بحلول نهاية العام ، سيشتمل ‘كابيتال جيت’ على فندق ‘حياة كابيتال جيت’ من فئة الخمس نجوم بالإضافة إلى حوالي 20 ألف متر مربع من المساحات المكتبية الراقية.


و يقع فندق “حياة كابيتال جيت” في الطوابق من 18 إلى 35 في برج كابيتال جيت  المتميز، و يضم 189 غرفة ويتميز بتصميمه الأنيق والمعاصر ، وفتح في  أواخر عام 2010 حيث تمتع النزلاء بتجربة فريدة وعصرية مع الأناقة  والفخامة في التصميم.


ومن المعالم المتميزة للفندق، الردهة السماوية المعلقة وتقع على ارتفاع 80  متراً في الطابق الثامن عشر وتطل على مناظر خلابة لمياه الخليج والمدينة.  يضم الطابق التاسع عشر من الفندق منتجعاً ومركزاً للياقة البدنية بالإضافة  إلى حوض للسباحة يبرز من جانب البرج مما يتيح مشاهدة المناظر الخلابة  للمنطقة المحيطة على مدى270 درجة. ونظراً للتصميم الفريد للبرج تتميز كل  غرفة من غرف الفندق بتصميم وشكل مختلف.


يضم الفندق العديد من مرافق الترفيه والمطاعم التي تقدم مجموعة مختارة  من الأطباق العالمية، فالخبرة والإبداع التي تميز فنادق حياة  حاضرة في جميع مرافق ومطاعم الفندق لتوفر للضيوف أطباقاً شهية من المطابخ  العالمية . ويتميز الفندق أيضاً بقاعتي اجتماعات فاخرتين بالإضافة إلى  غرفتي اجتماعات استثنائيتين للاجتماعات الخاصة.


 ويقع برج ‘كابيتال جيت’ الذي قامت بتصميمه شركة ‘آر. إم. جيه. إم’ (RMJM)  بالقرب من مركز أبوظبي الوطني للمعارض ضمن مشروع “كابيتال سنتر” (Capital  Centre) التابع لشركة أدنيك.*



*





*

*





*
*





*

*





*

*





*

*













*


​ ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆







*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الرابع ( برجا بتروناس التوأم )


*  رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الرابع ( برجا بتروناس التوأم  )
​​  _______________________________________







برجا بتروناس التوأم (منارا بركمبر ڤيترونس) يقعان في كوالالمبور ( ماليزيا ) كانا أطول برجين في العالم منذ عام 1998 حتى عام 2004 . 













يبلغ ارتفاع البرجين إلى الطابق العلوي 375 متر, وأما ارتفاعهما مع الهوائي فيصل إلى 452 متر (1,482.9 قدم). 













يوجد بكلا البرجين 88 طابقًا و78 مصعدًا.


 برجي بتروناس، (أو ابراج بتروناس)، المعروف أيضا باسم المنارة بتروناس نسبة لاسم شركة النفط التي طلبت بناية البرجين التوأمين الذين يشكلان واحدة من أكبر واعجب الاعمال الهندسية في العالم.













صممه المهندس المعماري الأرجنتيني سيزار بيلي


  وتم بدء البناء في عام 1998 بعد سبع سنوات بناء برجي بتروناس وأصبح الأطول  في العالم. نظراً لعمق الأساس الذي تقوم عليه، المباني التي بنيت ، يعتبر  هو أعمق أساس في العالم. 













طول بناء الأساس 120 مترا وتم البناء في غضون 12  شهرا "سوليتانتشي باشي" وكلف الكثير من المبالغ الضخمة المطلوبة للحصول على  الخرسانة.






































































​*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆*







رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الخامس ( برج القاهرة )


*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الخامس ( برج القاهرة )
 _________________________________













برج القاهرة ويُطلق عليه أحيانًا «برج الجزيرة» هو برج يقع في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة،

  تم بناؤه بين عامي 1956و1961 من الخرسانة المسلحة على تصميم زهرة اللوتس المصرية،

  من تصميم المهندس نعوم شبيب، ويقع في قلب القاهرة على جزيرة الزمالك بنهر النيل.













يصل ارتفاعه إلى 187 متراً وهو أعلى من الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة بحوالي 43 مترا. يوجد على قمة برج القاهرة مطعم سياحي على منصة دوارة تدور برواد المطعم ليروا معالم القاهرة من كل الجوانب.
















يعد من أبرز معالم القاهرة والذي يقع في منطقة الجزيرة برج القاهرة الذي يعد تحفة معمارية بناها المصريون على شكل زهرة اللوتس الفرعونية الأصل رمزاً لحضارتهم التي هي محط أنظار سائحي العالم. 




ويتكون من 16 طابقاً ويقف على قاعدة من أحجار الجرانيت  الأسواني التي سبق أن استخدمها المصريون القدماء في بناء معابدهم ومقابرهم  وفي هذه الأيام نلاحظ تزايد أعداد السائحين الذين يذهبون لزيارة البرج  والصعود إلى سطحه الذي يطل على القاهرة بأكملها وبخاصة السائحين العرب  الذين يزداد توافدهم إلى مصر  في هذه الأيام وتستغرق الرحلة داخل مصعد البرج للوصول إلى نهايته 45 ثانية  لتشاهد عندما تقف على القمة بانوراما كاملة للقاهرة، الأهرامات، مبنى  التلفزيون، أبي الهول، النيل، قلعة صلاح الدين، الأزهر  


















تشعر وأنت تنظر في النظارة المكبرة أنك تزور مصر كلها في لحظة واحدة، ليس  هذا فقط ولكن يمكن للأسرة أن تتناول غداءها في أحد مطاعم البرج ففي الطابق  14 وعلى ارتفاع 160 متراً يوجد المطعم الدائري والذي يدور حول نقطة ارتكاز  لترى القاهرة مع عائلتك في ذلك المطعم الذي يضم 19 منضدة تتسع كل منها  لخمسة أفراد، أيضاً يوجد في الطابق الـ15 كافتريا علوية تستطيع أن تتناول  فيها العصائر والمشروبات وأن تستمتع برؤية القاهرة من أعلى.

























برج القاهرة تم بناؤه في عهد الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر  وتكلف بناؤه 6 ملايين جنيه مصري وقتها كانت الولايات المتحدة قد أعطتها  لمصر بهدف التأثير على موقفها المؤيد للقضية الجزائرية ضد الاحتلال  الفرنسي. 
















 وعن هذا يقول المؤرخ العسكري جمال حماد عندما تم بناء البرج كان  له اسمان فالأميركان أطلقوا عليه «شوكة عبد الناصر»، أما المصريون فقد  أطلقوا عليه اسم «وقف روزفلت» 



  لم يكن اطول برج في العالم في ذلك الوقت  ولكن يأتي بعد برج أيفل , لكن الملايين الستة لم تخدع عيون الرئيس عبد  الناصر لتغيير موقفه تجاه القضايا العربية ورفض حتى أن يخصصه للانفاق على  البنية الأساسية في مصر رغم احتياج البلاد وقتها لهذا المبلغ ولكن أراد عبد  الناصر أن يبني بناء يظل علماً بارزاً مع الزمن 


 يعلم المصريين الكرامة  وحتى وإن كانوا في أشد الاحتياج رغم أن المبلغ حمله حسن التهامي الذي كان  يشغل وقتها منصب مستشار رئيس الجمهورية وجاء بالمبلغ في حقيبة سلمها للرئيس  بعد عودته من زيارة للولايات المتحدة التي لم تكن علاقتنا بها قد ساءت تحت  مسمى مساعدة رؤساء الدول الصديقة ولكن رفضها عبد الناصر أياً كان مسماها  وها هو الآن يزوره السائحون العرب والأجانب والمصريون ليتذكروا تاريخه.






























 تم تجديد برج القاهرة في عمل استمر حوالي سنتين من 2006 حتى 2008 وتم تجديده من قبل شركة المقاولون العرب  المصرية وكلفت عمليه الترميم والإصلاح حوالي 15 مليون جنيه وهي تتضمن  معالجة وترميم خرسانة البرج وإضافة عدد 3 أدوار هياكل معدنيه اسفل البرج  المطعم ببدن البرج ودور أخر أعلى المدخل الرئيسى مباشرة وأنشاء سلم للطوارئ  ومصعد للزائرين وتطوير مدخل البرج وكذا تشطيب واجهات البرج وإضافة اضاءة  خارجية جديدة.








































*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*مجهود هايل ربنا يعوضك
يُثبت
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 ديسمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مجهود هايل ربنا يعوضك
> يُثبت
> سلام ونعمه​*




*شكراً 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆



*
رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السادس ( برج خليفة )


*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السادس ( برج خليفة )
_________________________________













**برج خليفة ناطحة سحاب تقع في إمارة دبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة ويعد برج خليفة أعلى بناء شيده الإنسان وأطول برج في العالم بارتفاع 828 مترًا.*


* بدأ بناؤه في إمارة دبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة في 21 سبتمبر 2004، وتم الانتهاء من الهيكلة الخارجية له في الأول من أكتوبر 2009، وتم افتتاحه رسميًا في 4 يناير 2010، ليصبح البناءَ الأعلى في العالم حالًا بدل برج تايبيه 101 في تايوان




**







**بدأ العمل على إنشاء البرج الذي تم بناؤه ليكون في وسط دبي في يناير 2004، وبلغت تكلفته الإجمالية 1.5 مليار دولار أميركي ؛ وتم افتتاحه في 4 يناير 2010 بحضور الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم حاكم دبي. 

ويبلغ طول البرج 828 مترًا،  بمساحة إجمالية تبلغ 4,000,000 متر مربع، ويضم 180 طابقًا، ويضم كذلك  فندقًا يتكون من 403 من الأجنحة الفندقية، وفيه 57 مصعدًا كهربائيًا، أما  أسرعهم فتصل سرعته إلى ما يقارب 10م/ثانية، وللوصول إلى 500م تحتاج إلى 55  ثانية، وتمتلكه شركة إعمار العقارية، وتعد واحدة من أكبر الشركات العقارية في العالم، و قد تولت عمليةَ البناء شركة Samsung C&T.*
*
*


*








**يضم البرج أعلى شرفة مشاهدة مفتوحة للجمهور، وكذلك أعلى مسجد، وأعلى مطعم، وأعلى حوض سباحة، فضلًا عن أرقام تخص مكونات البرج الذي شارك بتنفيذه نحو 12 ألف عامل ومهندس منذ بدء إنشائه عام **2004**.*


*بلغت تكلفة المبنى حوالي 1.5 مليار دولار بإجمالي مساحة مبنية 526760  مترا مربعا مقسمة إلى 171870 مترا مربعا للوحدات السكنية و27870 مترا مربعا  للمكاتب.

 124 مائتي طابق تضم نحو 1044 شقة سكنية قيل إن 90% منها بيع رغم  تأثير الأزمة المالية العالمية على القطاع العقاري بالمنطقة، بالإضافة إلى شركات وفعاليات تجارية.*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*








أثناء الافتتاح، أعلن صاحب السمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم نائب رئيس  دولة الإمارات حاكم دبي، عن تغيير اسم البرج من "برج دبي"، إلى برج الشيخ  خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان (رئيس الدولة) وذلك كتكريم له على جهوده، وعلى دعمه  اللامحدود لدبي وغيرها من الإمارات الأخرى في البلاد.





**



*
*
*
*
*
*


**فيما يلي مجموعة من الحقائق والأرقام عن البرج الأطول في العالم:*




*البرج يتالف من حوالى 200 طابق، ولن تكون الطوابق العليا مأهولة وسيتركز النشاط البشري في البرج حتى 160 طابقا .*










*وسيقيم ويعمل في البرج حوالى 12 الف شخص، في ما يشبه "المدينة العامودية".*










*95 كيلومتر المسافة التي يمكن رؤية قمة البرج منها.*










*124 رقم الطابق الذي تتواجد فيه شرفة "قمة البرج، برج خليفة"، أعلى شرفة مراقبة مفتوحة للجمهور في كافة أنحاء العالم.*










*160 عدد الغرف والأجنحة الفندقية الفاخرة التي يضمها البرج.*










*605 أمتار- الارتفاع الذي وصلت إليه عملية ضخ الاسمنت، وهو رقم قياسي عالمي.*










*504 أمتار - المسافة التي يقطعها مصعد الخدمة الرئيسي في "برج خليفة"، وهو أيضاً رقم قياسي عالمي.*










*49 عدد الطوابق المخصصة للمكاتب، منها 12 طابقاً في مبنى المكاتب الملحق بالبرج.*










*57 عدد المصاعد ضمن البرج.*










*1044- إجمالي عدد الشقق السكنية ضمن "برج خليفة".*










*3000- عدد مواقف السيارات الموجودة تحت الأرض.*










*5500 كيلوجرام- وزن الحمولة التي يستوعبها مصعد الخدمة الرئيسي في البرج.*










*31400 طن متري من القضبان الفولاذية المستخدمة في هيكل "برج خليفة".*










*28261- عدد الألواح الزجاجية المستخدمة في تنفيذ الواجهة الخارجية لـ"برج خليفة" والمبنيين الملحقين به.*










*15000 لتر- كمية المياه التي يمكن تجميعها من معدات التبريد في البرج بغرض إعادة استخدامها في ري الحدائق.*










*900 قدم- طول نوافير "دبي فاونتن"، أكبر النوافير المجاورة للبرج وأطول النوافير الاستعراضية في العالم.*










*19 هكتار- مساحة الحدائق المحيطة بقاعدة البرج.*










*12000- عدد العمال الذين تواجدوا في موقع العمل خلال فترة ذروة تنفيذ الأعمال الإنشائية.*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
**









**








**



*
*




**









**








*

*


*
*
**



*
*

*
*

*
*
*
*
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆


*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السابع ( برج تايبيه )

*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السابع ( برج تايبيه )**

_________________________________


 








تايبيه 101(بالإنجليزية: Taipei 101) كما يعرف أيضا باسم مركز تايبيه المالي " Taipei Financial Center" ناطحة سحاب ومعلم بارز تقع في حي شينيي، تايبيه، تايوان. المبنى صممه c.y وشركائه، وشركة KTRT  في مشروع مشترك بينهما، المبنى كان يعتبر بين عامي 2004 و 2010 أطول ناطحة  سحاب أنجزت وفقا لمجلس المباني الشاهقة والمساكن الحضرية. وتم إعطاء برج  تايبيه 101 وصف واحد من عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة (وفقا لمجلة نيوزويك، 2006)، وعجائب الدنيا السبع للهندسة (قناة ديسكفري، 2005).



*
*



*
*












يتضمن البناء 101طابق فوق الأرض و 5 أسفلها، بأسلوب يجمع بين الأوروبي الحديث و الآسيوي التقليدي، وهي مصممة لتحمل الزلازل و الأعاصير، وتحتوي على مركز للتسوق والمئات من محلات الأزياء و النوادي و المطاعم، كما تعتبر الألعاب النارية التي يطلقها البرج في رأس السنة بارزة جدا، حيث تنقلها العديد من القنوات التلفزيونية وتم اقتباس البرج في عدة أفلام و أنمي و كتب.




*
*







**







اسم المبنى يعكس الموقع الذي تتواجد فيه في تايبيه وهو الحي التجاري الدولي، إضافة للرقم البريدي 111 وعدد طوابقه. تايبي 101 تملكها المركز المالي لتايبيه وتديرها المؤسسة الدولية للتقسيم الحضري والعقارات التي يوجد مقرها الرئيسي في مدينة شيكاغو. ارتفاع مبنى تايبي 101 تم تجاوزه في21 يوليو2007من طرف برج دبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة,  التي وصل عدد طوابقها إلى 141 طابق، وقد بدأ تايبي 101 في المنافسة من  الآن حيث تم بناء الطابق رقم 102، ولذلك يناديه البعض بتايبي 102.



**








**







**








**








**








**








**








**








**



*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 يناير 2014)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆*




رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثامن ( برج ويليس )
*
رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثامن ( برج ويليس )*
* _________________________________



 













برج ويليس (Willis Tower) هو ناطحة سحاب يقع في مدينة شيكاغو  الأمريكية (الاسم المتعارف عليه كان برج سيرز Sears لكن في شهر مارس من  2009 تم تغيير الاسم إلى ويليس) وقد تم الانتهاء من بنائه سنة 1974 وكان  عملية البناء قد بدأت 1971 واستغرقت ثلاث سنوات وتكلف 150 مليون دولار  أمريكي . هو اليوم أعلى بناء في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وكان أعلى مبنى في العالم منذ بنائه حتى 1998 عند افتتاح أبراج مركز مدينة كوالامبور.




**







** 

خطرت لشركة سيرز فكرة بناء ناطحة سحاب في عام 1967 بعد تطورها وتكاثر المشاريع العالمية التي ستنجزها  .  قامت الشركة سيرز بدراسة بناء مبنى يتسع إلى ما يزيد عن 7000 موظف، كما  توقعت أن يرتفع هذا العدد إلى إلى 000 ،13 موظف بحلول عام 1998.لاستعاب هذا  العدد الكبير من الموظفين كانت المساحة المطلوبة يجب ألا تقل عن 000 ،110  قدم مربع، ولكن موقع المبنى لم يكن يكفي لبناء بناء بتلك الضخامة فعرض  المهندس المصمم فزلور خان  (Fazlur Khan) البنجلاديشي الأصل ،الذي اشتهر ببنائه للعديد من ناطحات  السحاب في مدينة شيكاغو، بناء تسعة مبانٍ منفصلة ولكنها متلاصقة فيما بينها  في شكل حزمة  .  واجه المعماريون خلال عملية التصميم مشكلتين أساسيتين وهما الرياح  والتكلفة.  ففي الواقع فإن تكلفة المبنى ترتفع مع ارتفاعه وكلما زاد ارتفاعه  زاد  تعرضه للرياح القوية  .  قد يصيب عامل الريح العاملين في المبنى وخاصة في  الأدوار العلية منه  بالذعر وذلك لقوة الرياح بالمنطقة مما قد إلى ارتجاجه  في الأعلى وإصدار صوت  قوي وقد تؤثر هذه العوامل على لمرتاديه  .




**








**








صمم المبنى على شكل تسع بنايات منفصلة بأطوال متباينة ولكنها متلاصقة على  شكل أنابيب مجتمعة. كان التصميم الأصلي يتكون من خمسة عشر بناية إذ كانت  هناك نية لإلحاق فندق بالبرج ولكن تم التخلي عن الفكرة. تتكون أقصر بناية  من تسع وأربعين طابقا بينما يبلغ عدد طوابق أعلاها إلى مائة وعشر طوابق.يطل   المبنى على عدة شوارع مما يجعل المبنى مختلفا من كل جهة  .  لأعلى  المبنيين المكونان للبرج دور مهم وهو زيادة متانة المبنى لمقاومة  الرياح  الشديدة التي تشتهر بها المنطقة في ولاية شيكاغو حيث  يتحمل كل مبنى  جزءاً من الضغط الواقع على البرج كما أن قوة المباني  المجتمعة يمكنها أن  تقف في وجه أشد العواصف وأقواها كما يقول بروس جراهام منفذ المشروع  .




**








**










**



*





*يصل عدد مصاعد المبنى إلى مائة وثلاثة مصاعد. ينقسم نظام النقل للمصاعد  إلى ثلاثة أجزاء. يوجد مجموعة أولى من المصاعد لنقل الأشخاص حتى المنطقة  التي تقع بين الطابق 33 و34 وتعتبر هذه المنطقة نقطة الانتقال الأولى. بعد  ذلك تعمل مجموعة أخرى من المصاعد تقف ما بين الطابقين 66 و67، كما يوجد  مصعدان يصعدان من الدور الأرضي إلى سطح البرج دون توقف. تعتبر المصاعد في  برج سيرز من أسرع المصاعد المستخدمة في العالم حيث تعمل بمعدل سرعة يبلغ  1600 قدم في الثانية. يوجد سلم يربط بين الطابق الأرضي وأعلى طابق ويتكون  من حوالي 2232 درجة  .*
*يزور البرج ما يزيد عن 1.5 مليون زائر من جميع أنحاء العالم سنويا بمعدل  000 ،17 زائر يوميا .*




*








**








**








استخدم في تجهيز المبنى حوالي 000 ،50 ميل من الأسلاك الكهربائية و 000  ،43 ميل من خطوط الهاتف وهذه المسافة تكفي للدوران حول الأرض. يوجد في  المبنى 100 ،16 نافذة. 


**يمكن رؤية أربع ولايات مجاورة لولاية شيكاغو من فوق سطح المبنى وهي ولاية إنديانا وإلينوي وميشيجان وولاية ويسكونسن.  كما يمكن رؤية المعالم السياحية التي تقع على مسافة تتراوح بين الاربعين  والخمسين ميلا من على سطح البرج وذلك في الأيام التي تكون فيها السماء صافية .*


*يميل المبنى بمسافة تصل إلى 6 بوصات عن مركزه الأصلي  .*


*كما أن هناك 6 ماكينات أوتوماتيكية مثبتة بسطح المبنى لتنظيف هذه النوافذ وتستخدم من 6 إلى 8 مرات سنويا  .*


*أقل مستوى من الطوابق يوجد تحت الأرض بمسافة 48 قدم  .*


*استخدم ما يزيد على 1600 شخص في بناء هذا المبنى .*




*








**








كان برج السيرز يعتبر أطول مبنى في العالم منذ بنائه حتى سنة 1998 عند افتتاح ابراج بتروناس بكوالا لمبور.  يصل طول برج السيرز إلى 442 متر فحين يصل طول أبراج بتروناس إلى 452. تم  احتساب طول برج السيرز من الدور الأرضي إلى السقف بينما احتسب طول برج  بتروناس من الدور الأرض إلى قمة الهوائيات الموجودة أعلاها. لم تم احتساب  طول برج السيرو من الدور الأرضي إلى قمة الهوئيات الموجودة في قمته لوصل  طوله إلى 572.3 متر ولاحتقظ بلقبه كأعلى مبنى في العالم. ولكن لم يحتسب  ارتفاع الهوئيات أعلاه على عكس أبراج ماليزيا لأن الهوئيات في الأخير هي  جزء من تصميمه ولو حذفت لاختلف شكله وهذا غير صحيح بالنسبة لبرج السيرز.  منذ سنة 2004 انتزع تايبي 101 لقب أعلى برج في العالم.




**








**








**








**



*




*



*








*



*​ 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 يناير 2014)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆



*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء التاسع ( برج العرب )

*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء التاسع ( برج العرب )
_________________________________


*







*برج العرب يعتبر من أرقى فنادق العالم، يقع في إمارة دبي، يتميز الفندق بإطلالة جميلة في منطقة الجميرا السياحية، بخلاف ديكوراته الراقية.*
*هو فندق أنشئ على جزيرة اصطناعية تبعد مئة متر عن شاطيء البحر في دبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة بعلو ينقص ستين متراً فقط عن مبنى إيمباير ستييت في مدينة نيويورك في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، لينافس بعلوه الشاهق أعلى الأبنية في العالم، ويعتبر هذا الفندق من أجرأ المشاريع التي بادر بتبنيها الشيخ محمد آل مكتوم*
*وتقدر تكلفة بناء برج العرب 650 مليون دولار أمريكي.*









































*تم تقديره في عام 2006 في جوائز السياحة العالمية على أنه الفندق الرائد،  فلقد تم تصميم هذا الفندق المكون جميعه من الأجنحة ليشبه كتلة الشراع يحلق  بارتفاع 321 مترا ليطل على ساحل دبي ويأسره. وفي الليل يعطي منظرا للمياه  لا ينسى، ويحيطه منظومة ملونة راقصة من أشكال نارية مجسمة. ويعكس هذا  الفندق الاستثنائي أروع ما يمكن أن يقدمه العالم.*





































*سائق خاص يقود سيارة الرولز رويس وتسجيل الدخول إلى جناحك الخاص في خصوصية  ومكتب استقبال خاص في كل طابق وفرقة من الخدم المدربين على أعلى مستوى  يقدمون الرعاية والاعتناء على مدى الأربع وعشرون ساعة، كل هذا فقط لضمان  خدمة شخصية طوال فترة إقامتك.*






















































*نادي وسبا الصوان الصحي يقع في الطابق الـ 18 وهو يطل على منظر خلاب للخليج.  غرف العلاج وحمامات العلاج المائي والتدليك الشرقي وحمامات الشمس والساونا  وغرف البخار والجاكوزي والمسابح وملاعب الاسكواش وصالتين كاملتي التجهيز  للياقة البدنية وطابق للإيروبيكس*



































*يقع برج العرب على بعد 26 كيلومتر من مطار دبي الدولي .**بالإضافة إلى ذلك، تتوافر خدمة الليموزين بسيارات رولز رويس أو بي إم دابليو نظير مقابل. هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه يمكنك الاستمتاع بوصولك إلى برج العرب من قمة جديدة وذلك بتجربة الانتقال بمروحية فاخرة*


















































​


----------

